# Überprüfung von Handynummern ohne Anruf



## MS47475 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, wie ich mittels selbst geschriebenen Programm Handynummern auf Existenz überprüfen kann. Da das Programm nicht anrufen kann, muss es eine andere Möglichkeit dazu geben (irgendein Internetprotokoll und kein Programm). Das es möglich ist, zeigt diese Seite hier. Dort wird sogar angezeigt, ob dies eine portierte Nummer ist.
Gibt es ein solches Internetprotokoll, das es ermöglicht, eine Handynummer zu überprüfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, da solltest du mal die Telefonanbieter fragen. Glaube aber nicht, dass du auf solche Infos kostenlos zugreifen kannst.
Falls dem nicht so ist, lasse ich mich gerne eines Bessren belehren.


----------



## BillaBong (31. Juli 2008)

also den absoluten plan habe ich von der sache auch nicht aber ich denke eher das die eine datenbank mit gültigen daten haben oder das auf den ihrem server ne software läuft mit der die das prüfen können. wobei wenn man sich die seite anschaut von der das mobile-status ausgeht ( Brutus Media GmbH ) denke ich eher das die ne datenbank mit gültigen händy nummern haben.


----------



## MS47475 (31. Juli 2008)

Danke für die sehr schnellen Antworten.
Ich werd mal bei nem Telefonanbieter anfragen. Aber die wollen bestimmt Geld sehen dafür.



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> also den absoluten plan habe ich von der sache auch nicht aber ich denke eher das die eine datenbank mit gültigen daten haben oder das auf den ihrem server ne software läuft mit der die das prüfen können. wobei wenn man sich die seite anschaut von der das mobile-status ausgeht ( Brutus Media GmbH ) denke ich eher das die ne datenbank mit gültigen händy nummern haben.



Ich denke nicht, das die das in einer eigenen Datenbank haben. Vor allem weil die auch den Status wissen, ob eine Rufnummer portiert ist oder nicht. Und das alles selber zu überprüfen wenn man keinen Zugriff auf die Anbieterinformationen wäre zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## BillaBong (31. Juli 2008)

jo haste recht. Sag mal bescheid wenn du in der sache da weiter kommst würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MS47475 (31. Juli 2008)

BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> jo haste recht. Sag mal bescheid wenn du in der sache da weiter kommst würde mich auch interessieren.



mache ich dann


----------

